# Huge Pulled Pork Poblanos



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I was at the store Friday and found some huge Poblano chiles, and like a ship with a rudder stuck dead amidship my course was set.
And what a wonderful destination we arrived at, Port Pulled Pork Poblanos.
En route I cooked up the PP and a few other things, like my BBQ Biscuit Bombs yesterday.
Those were some tasty treats for sure.

Today I started by roasting, skinning and seeding those chiles.
Then I took the basic PP and added some salsa casera and butter to keep it moist, then combined it with shredded Chihuahua cheese.
I stuffed them chiles full and then wrapped'em up tight in thick cut bacon.


































































Fired up the smoker with Mesquite, 275°-300°, and cooked them till the bacon was well rendered.

Plated it up with homemade Red Chile sauce and Mexican Rice with Bacon.

Red Chile Sauce

Classic Mexican Rice
To make this 'con tocino' simply precook 1lb of bacon and crumble it into large pieces.
Reserve the bacon grease and use it to toast the rice, onion and garlic.
Add the bacon crumbles at the end of the cook and mix into the rice.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Showed the red chili sauce and Mexican rice recipes to my vegetarian wife. Hopefully her vegetarian adaptations of your recipes will turn out well, if not she will have to follow the recipes as given.
Thankfully she isn’t a fanatic about her conversion to vegetarian and still cooks meat for me. I just have more leftovers for another day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks awesome as always !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting 
Wife made a vegetarian version of both recipes you posted links to 
Both came out tasting good but she said the red chili sauce needed a warning for Heat. lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yellow River Cat said:


> Thanks for posting
> Wife made a vegetarian version of both recipes you posted links to
> Both came out tasting good but she said the red chili sauce needed a warning for Heat. lol
> 
> ...


Glad y'all tried them and liked them.
What did you end up with?

LOL... This is a for real Red Chile sauce.
Not some strip mall, ******'fied Mexican restaurant or Taco Hell.
There is for sure some inherent spiciness.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Tomorrow night the menu is Poblanos stuffed with the Mexican rice and cheese covered with the chili sauce 
We’ve already had the Mexican rice and liked it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yellow River Cat said:


> Tomorrow night the menu is Poblanos stuffed with the Mexican rice and cheese covered with the chili sauce
> We’ve already had the Mexican rice and liked it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use Chihuahua cheese, really good Mexican melting cheese.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

The wife is going to try to find Chihuahua cheese tomorrow in Crestview but I don’t think she will find it. Probably going to have to either order it or go somewhere else like Pensacola to get it but maybe she’ll get lucky and Publix will have it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Both Publix and Walmart usually carry it.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Wife didn’t find any Chihuahua cheese in Publix and didn’t go to Walmart as their website showed it out of stock. 
Thanks for the recommendation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

